# Export biquad files from REW for Najda-DSP



## DieterK (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello,

in a few weeks i start to build a new Pre-Amp for my setup using the Najda-DSP from WAF-Audio. The measurements i will do with REW. Also the calculation for the correction i will do with REW. What is the way to export the biquad files as text-file?

Thanks for Help
Dieter


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you need biquad values the MiniDSP equaliser setting allows them to be exported in text format (note that a1 and a2 are negated).


----------



## DieterK (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, thats the Problem for me. I also need the Datas for a1 and a2


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

a1 and a2 are there, but their signs are inverted which you need to take into account if using the values.


----------



## DieterK (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank You. I´ll test it in a few days!

Kind Regards
Dieter


----------

